# Apparently Big Al's Scarborough has anti-mask signs up



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Thread -

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/huomc8/antimask_sign_at_big_als/

Anyone been and can confirm?


----------



## Mamoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Wow, thats crazy! I’ve seen people making fun of these exact signs on Twitter. Didn’t expect to see any pop up in Toronto, forget about a Big Als??


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Apparently that was posted by a customer and not the staff - fortunately.
It's unfortunate that there are so many individuals who do not see the point of face coverings or how it protects others.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh yike, I am happy that wasn't from the store or staff.

Is it removed?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

At least it's just a sign!

Talk about risk!

I have to constantly work with Detroit / Michigan truck drivers that doesn't wear any mask.  They think wearing mask is bad for them.


----------



## bilaliz (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah earlier on they weren't even letting one in the store and accepting payments from a distancing using the machine on a stick .. it couldn't have been them. 
That being said, are the deals/specials back on?


----------



## alphaparrot (Nov 28, 2017)

I was in on Saturday and it seemed like they were doing their best to keep everyone safe--access to the fishroom was limited by a chain across the bottom of the stairs, manned by an employee. It's obviously a more-cramped establishment than you'd want in a pandemic, but they had 2-metre marks laid out from the cash, separate entry/exit lanes separated by a cordon, etc. I didn't see anyone not wearing a mask. I think I recall seeing signs about sales and deals, and they did have the big tent set up by the parking lot, though I didn't pay too much attention since none of it applied to me.


----------

